# احترام المرأة



## رميو2007 (13 مايو 2007)

احترام المراة​







قال الفلاسفة والعظماء:


"احترام المرأة هو العلامة التى يعرف بها الرجل الذي له قلب" - بيكو 


"المرأة لا تحترم إلا من تحب" - دبيناي 


"ترتاح الآلهة في كل مكان تحترم فيه المرأة" - جوبيتر 


"لن يحظى بالحب والاحترام العاجز عن معاملة المرأة بالحسنى" - ميشيليه 


"الاحترام مشطور بين الامتنان والحب" - ستندال 


"المرأة تحترم الرجل لا خوفا منه بل إعجابا برجولته" - شيلدن 


"البشاشة: سيدة محترمة.. تطلب ألا تخدمها أيدي غير طاهرة" - جورج مورتالين 


ويقول كتابي: "من أمام الأشيب تقوم وتحترم وجه الشيخ وتخشى إلهك.. أنا الرب" (لاويين 32:19).


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احترام المرأة*

كلام جميله اوى يا روميو ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## sparrow (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احترام المرأة*

اقوال مميزة
وجديدة


----------



## lo-pra (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احترام المرأة*




رميو2007 قال:


> احترام المراة​[LEFT][url]
> [SIZE="6"][COLOR="Blue"][FONT="Arial Black"]قال الفلاسفة والعظماء:
> 
> [SIZE="2"]"المرأة لا تحترم إلا من تحب" - دبيناي
> ...


----------



## ramiiiii (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احترام المرأة*

حلو الكلام كثير 

هاذي مشكلة بالعرب هيك بيفكرو


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2008)

رميو2007 قال:


> احترام المراة​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


موضوع حلو خاص شكلرااا   ليك


----------

